# In need of a grinder for newbs budget £500



## VHD (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi,

I acquired a Gaggia Classic so now I'm in need of a grinder to go with it.

My budget is £500 and I'd preferably like to buy new (as I'm not interested in waiting around). My requirement is that it should be easy to use and quiet as possible. Space is also a concern.

I understand the conventional advise is "get a niche zero" however from all the reviews it sounds like it's for coffee enthusiasts with all the manual weighing. I want something my wife can find easy to use. Also, I'd have to invest in a good scale and that's more cost on top. There is the other issue of not being able to get a niche any time soon too.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I have interest as I sell them but I would suggest the best espresso grinder under £500 is the Eureka Mignon Specialita. A heck of a lot of members have them so hopefully one will be along soon.

I can have one with you on Tuesday. Price is inclusive of delivery.

Mignon Specialita

David


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

VHD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I acquired a Gaggia Classic so now I'm in need of a grinder to go with it.
> 
> ...


 Aren't you going to have to weigh anyway? The Niche is easier to use and dial in than any other grinder I've owned and gives a very good quality grind.

If you want hopper fed + checking weight in portafilter for variance I'd always recommend a used commercial. There's a Mahlkonig K30es in the sale section for £450 right now, used of course. You'll have to do your own diligence on spare parts for it but it will probably go soon so hurry up if you might be interested. Otherwise for hopper fed grinders that are new for less than £500 a Mignon is a good option.


----------



## VHD (Jul 23, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Aren't you going to have to weigh anyway? The Niche is easier to use and dial in than any other grinder I've owned and gives a very good quality grind.
> 
> If you want hopper fed + checking weight in portafilter for variance I'd always recommend a used commercial. There's a Mahlkonig K30es in the sale section for £450 right now, used of course. You'll have to do your own diligence on spare parts for it but it will probably go soon so hurry up if you might be interested. Otherwise for hopper fed grinders that are new for less than £500 a Mignon is a good option.


 I considered that one but it looks like its taken.

So with regards to weighing, what are some good cheap scales so i can factor that into the budget. The one acaia brand i saw is quite expensive.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

VHD said:


> I considered that one but it looks like its taken.
> 
> So with regards to weighing, what are some good cheap scales so i can factor that into the budget. The one acaia brand i saw is quite expensive.


 If you just care about weighing and not all the other bells and whistles, get a £10-15 jewel set on Amazon. Same accuracy as Acaias.

I have these, they're great. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01JKX4QAC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Of course Acaias do a tonne of stuff more and are better built, that's why they're expensive. If you like that sort of thing, Felicita Arc are a cheaper alternative people seem to be liking. £120 here: [URL=https://www.coffeeomega.co]https://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/felicita-arc-scales/[/URL]

EDIT: As Jaffro below pointed out, that price is without VAT, I'd forgotten that.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

CocoLoco said:


> If you just care about weighing and not all the other bells and whistles, get a £10-15 jewel set on Amazon. Same accuracy as Acaias.
> 
> I have these, they're great. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01JKX4QAC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Of course Acaias do a tonne of stuff more and are better built, that's why they're expensive. If you like that sort of thing, Felicita Arc are a cheaper alternative people seem to be liking. £120 here: [URL=https://www.coffeeomega.co]https://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/felicita-arc-scales/[/URL]


 Just to point out, coffee omega is excluding vat. Think I've seen them for £130 at long and short but that's about as good as they get (but happy to be proven wrong!).

Cheaper options... The yagua scales seem to get really good reviews. Black cat (who already commented on here) seems to be best price!

Re grinders sub £500... I think best options have already been mentioned. Niche, mignon specialita or a used commercial (likely a mazzer) are the top choices.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

VHD said:


> I considered that one but it looks like its taken.
> 
> So with regards to weighing, what are some good cheap scales so i can factor that into the budget. The one acaia brand i saw is quite expensive.


 It's taken when the asking price is offered. Doesn't seen to have happened on the thread?


----------



## VHD (Jul 23, 2020)

Okay so I have decided on the niche but I need recommendations on what I can do until October.

Is preground coffee an option if so can I get recommendations or if hand grinder should be what I hide my time with I'd like some cheap options for that. I see the rhinowhare hand grinder in sales, would that be good enough for espresso?


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

My porlex out performs my worn out old rocky in espresso. A hand grinder like the rhino can do espresso it's just a pain in the arse to dial in.


----------



## VHD (Jul 23, 2020)

This would all be so much simpler if the damn Niche was available right now 😑

Feels kind of silly to spend any kind of money on something that's only for a month of use.


----------



## VHD (Jul 23, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I have interest as I sell them but I would suggest the best espresso grinder under £500 is the Eureka Mignon Specialita. A heck of a lot of members have them so hopefully one will be along soon.
> 
> I can have one with you on Tuesday. Price is inclusive of delivery.
> 
> ...


 So I went with your recommendation in the end. I couldnt stomach waiting around so long or to spend even more to wait for an even more expensive grinder. Hopefully the Specialita should do just fine.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

VHD said:


> So I went with your recommendation in the end. I couldnt stomach waiting around so long or to spend even more to wait for an even more expensive grinder. Hopefully the Specialita should do just fine.


 You'll be very happy with it I have no doubt.

Thanks,

David


----------

